# Virenprogramme!



## alithea (28 Dezember 2004)

So eine letzte frage habe ich noch!

welches der Programme ist besser... 

antivir oder mcafee... ich weiß nämlich nicht welches ich raufspielen soll...also das antivir das hab ich ja oben.. aber ist dann dort auch eine firewall ???

so ganz kenn ich mich nicht aus..

oder soll ich vielleicht beide rauftun??

und brauch ich umbedingt eine firewall?


----------



## sascha (28 Dezember 2004)

Grundlagenarbeit. Viele Fragen klären sich bei näherer Durchsicht folgender Seite: http://www.sicherheit-online.net/


----------



## Dino (28 Dezember 2004)

So, wie ich das aus Deinen vielen Fragen in vielen anderen Threads herauslese, gehst Du via Router ins Netz. Dieser - den genauen Typ hast Du bis dato nicht genannt und daher kenne ich ihn nicht - beinhaltet in der Regel bereits eine - sogar recht gute - Firewall gegen Angriffe von außen.
Die routerseitige Firewall kann jedoch nicht wissen, ob eine Anforderung von Deinem Rechner aus ins INet hinein tatsächlich gewollt ist. Versucht also z.B. irgendeine Spyware Kontakt nach außen aufzunehmen, wird die Router-FW dieses in der Regel zulassen. Und da Spyware eigentlich und üblicherweise im Verborgenen arbeitet, bekommt man deren Aktivität meistens gar nicht so recht mit. Aus deisem Grunde habe ich auf sämtlichen Rechnern in meinem kleinen Netzwerk Zonealarm installiert, das sich schon gut sichtbar kraus macht, wenn da ein Progrämmchen nachhause telefonieren will. Anhand des Warnhinweises kann ich dann entscheiden, ob der aktuelle Internetzugriff eines bestimmten Programmes von mir auch gewollt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

*stimmt*

Das kann ich bestätigen. Zonealarm ist wirklich gut, sollte man sich downloaden, ist ja auch kostenlos (außer mit Zusätzen). 

Gruß, Tiffy


----------



## paul89 (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Virenprogramme!*

Also in der Firma in der ich arbeite da wird auch Zonenalarm Benutzen und wir hatten noch nie Probleme mit Bösartiger Software.
Zuhause nutze ich AVG Free Edition die macht auch ihren Jop ganz gut, die Bedingung ist einfach und das Programm meldet sich immer wenn etwas nicht stimmt also so gesehen genauso wie Zonenalarm.
habe auf Preisgenau.de gesehen das dort auch eine Liste der Besten kostenlosen Antiviren Programmen ist aber da finde ich fehlen deutlich Zonenalarm und auch AVG denn die Programme sind wirklich klasse.
hier ist die liste http://news.preisgenau.de/die-5-besten-kostenlosen-antiviren-programme-zum-pc-schutz-7261.html


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2011)

*AW: Virenprogramme!*

Du hast gesehen, dass der Thread *sechs *Jahre alt ist ( eigentlich sogar sieben  )  
und  das sich seitdem sicherlich  einiges getan hat?


----------

